# NF Movie Club: Poll for December viewing list up!



## Para (Oct 10, 2009)

*Update: Vote in the poll for the December Movies!

We'll take the top three voted and you can watch/discuss one or all three over the month of December.*

So this is an idea that's been thrown around by some of the staff, and I want your thoughts.

The Movie Club would basically be like the Book Club in the Literature Department, only the group who signed up would pick a film or two to watch over the course of a week, fortnight, month, whatever time frame you guys would prefer basically. Then we'd discuss the film/films chosen. I'm hoping to get some classics that maybe some of us never got around to watching, some cult films some of us may not have heard of, maybe some nostalgia... I'm open to any and all of your suggestions.

Basically this is where you guys either shoot me down or throw in your opinions and suggestions. Thanks.

1st Movie Club Movie - Jaws


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

I like it. ^_^


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome idea.

It will probably be hard for some to get this movie, but M is great.


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought 2001: A Space Odyssey would be a good first choice.


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2009)

The technical aspect of 2001 is great but the pacing is dreadful.


----------



## sel (Oct 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> Awesome idea.
> 
> It will probably be hard for some to get this movie, but M is great.



You mean the 1930 one? I got it quite a while ago actually (found a DDL) but can't remember where.

That said, the OTP guys can find anything


----------



## Para (Oct 10, 2009)

DOHOHO 2001 would indeed be an interesting discussion. M sounds good too.

I'll probably take the most popular suggestions from this thread and make a poll, should the majority of people be in favour of this idea.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Pulp Fiction
 Shawshank Redemption
 Gangs of New York
 Taxi Driver


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> The technical aspect of 2001 is great but the pacing is dreadful.


Yeah, it did drag on sometimes for a while, but I still enjoyed it.


sel said:


> You mean the 1930 one? I got it quite a while ago actually (found a DDL) but can't remember where.
> 
> *That said, the OTP guys can find anything*


This


Para said:


> DOHOHO 2001 would indeed be an interesting discussion. M sounds good too.
> 
> I'll probably take the most popular suggestions from this thread and make a poll, should the majority of people be in favour of this idea.



A poll would be a good idea. Ive never seen M, and since Ive seen 2001 before, maybe we should go with Chee's suggestion.



Freija said:


> Pulp Fiction
> Shawshank Redemption
> Gangs of New York
> Taxi Driver



I'm pretty sure that all the Theater regulars here have seen those before, we should try and watch some new films, but of course we could always go back to a favorite once in a while.


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea, I saw all of Freija's recommendations already.


----------



## Para (Oct 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the classics of course, and if those films get enough support I'll include them in the poll.


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'd like to see what other people recommend. MartialHorror will probably pick some Godzilla film.


----------



## Para (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm actually looking forward to MH's suggestions too. I'm a big fan of horror.


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like him to pick a crazy horror film.


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2009)

He's gonna recommend a really cheesy horror movie, I just know it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2009)

Mysterious Skin or Mean Creek.


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2009)

Youtube has the full movie of M.


----------



## Felt (Oct 11, 2009)

This is an excellent idea   Whoever thought of this is a genius .

My suggestions:

The Breakfast Club
A Bittersweet life
Man on Wire.


----------



## olaf (Oct 11, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *Mysterious Skin* or Mean Creek.


oh god no

I saw it already, and it's very good.

but I'm not sure if I could watch it again right now, it's one of those awesome movies that you don't watch ever again



maybe Lilja 4-ever or Fucking Åmål cause I feel like watching some Moodysson

or

there is this awesome polish movie Symmetry. it's definitely worth watching and there should be english subs for it (I could provide ddl for it)


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 12, 2009)

I suggest Goodfellas.

This is gonna be great!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

Some pretentious film from the 50s, please.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 13, 2009)

I think movies that deserve extensive discussions are movies like _Memento_ or _Donnie Darko_.

I also love _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, my favorite.


----------



## olaf (Oct 13, 2009)

like someone said before, we should start with movie that most ppl haven't seen.

cause I've discussed DD and Memento so many fucking times



Para, you should butch up, decide the movie and date


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea, most of us movie-dorks have seen Memento and Donnie Darko already. Me? Multiple times. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm still waiting.

I also think we should watching something that at least most of us haven't seen already.


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2009)

So are we going to do a poll soon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

Depends, are you making a thread with a poll on it?


----------



## olaf (Oct 13, 2009)

para needs to add poll here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

Para is too busy with moderly things.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmm, must watch classics= Jaws, Platoon, Any Sergio Leone movie that isn't Collosusof rhodes.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

So what are we gonna end up watching?


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

No idea                         .


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

I feel like watching Jaws. Of course I have the DVD and can watch it whenever I want, but I also feel like discussing it.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Let's do Jaws. I haven't watched it in a long time.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

Same here. The Soundtrack is also giving me the itch to see it.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool. So Jaws it is?


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm up for it. I see no objections so far.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Cause no one else is on. 

I'll put it in my netflix.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

So Jaws it is. lol, we didn't even consider the other peoples opinions. Thats what they get for not being online. 

Pretty intense .gif you got there, Chee.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Yup, maybe they should have no lives. 

Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, just like us. 

Forgot to mention, Netflix? You don't own the movie?!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2009)

I own it! Yay!

Then after Jaws, we can watch Jaws 3 and Jaws: The Revenge. Then we can see Bruno Mattei's "Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws".


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

So do I! 

Cruel Jaws? . Which Jaws wasn't cruel? XD


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> Yeah, just like us.
> 
> Forgot to mention, Netflix? You don't own the movie?!



lol, no. I have other movies in priority. 



MartialHorror said:


> I own it! Yay!
> 
> Then after Jaws, we can watch Jaws 3 and Jaws: The Revenge. Then we can see Bruno Mattei's "Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws".



Oh hell no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

I will download Jaws illegally in order to participate.


----------



## olaf (Oct 14, 2009)

so jaws it is

so how do we do this? we watch it on same day or what?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 14, 2009)

Lets all go together to a movie theater.
I say Uzbekistan.

They might have still Jaws up in some obscure village screen :]


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not watching Jaws. Too old....maybe next time I'll join in


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

Too old? 

You don't belong in movie club.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

Jaws doesn't have a good re-watch value.  I could go the rest of my life without seeing it and be totally at ease.  I know what happens.  I know what sort of cheesy special effects to expect.  I can visualize the faces of minor characters.  Been there, done that.  Not a fun choice, Chee.


----------



## olaf (Oct 14, 2009)

last time I saw Jaws was like 10 years ago, so I'm fine with the choice


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not even sure I've ever actually watched Jaws.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 14, 2009)

I like this idea, but not too much on watching Jaws as the first movie. I think we should pick three films that aren't too mainstream (like Para mentioning cult films) but have good quality. It would also help if the 3 different movies were from three different genres.

edit - how about a psychological thriller like the machinist or jacob's ladder? No fight club though, I could talk for hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

First rule of movie club is we do not watch Fight Club.
Second rule of movie club is we DO NOT WATCH FIGHT CLUB.


The Machinist, on the other hand, I'd be up for. I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Let's do Jaws first and The Machinist next?



Rukia said:


> Jaws doesn't have a good re-watch value.  I could go the rest of my life without seeing it and be totally at ease.  I know what happens.  I know what sort of cheesy special effects to expect.  I can visualize the faces of minor characters.  Been there, done that.  Not a fun choice, Chee.



I didn't recommend it. Martial did.


----------



## Maris (Oct 14, 2009)

I want in, thread is great :3

My first pick would be either something by Hitchcock or Citizen Kane by Orson Welles. But Jaws is alright.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, we have all the time in the world to do Hitchcock or Citizen Kane. I'm pretty sure everyone can get their hands on Jaws rather quickly.


----------



## Maris (Oct 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Well, we have all the time in the world to do Hitchcock or Citizen Kane. I'm pretty sure everyone can get their hands on Jaws rather quickly.



Fair enough Chee.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

The third rule of movie club is, if it's your first night you have to pick (a movie).


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing The Machinist 

I was watching it once, got to see the first 10 mins of it. It seems pretty good, probably won't fall asleep this time.


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

So, should we put a time limit on when you have to have Jaws rented and watched? October 25th sound good?



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'd be interested in seeing The Machinist
> 
> I was watching it once, got to see the first 10 mins of it. It seems pretty good, probably won't fall asleep this time.



lol, you fell asleep watching a film about a person who can't fall asleep. Irony. :ho

We should do The Machinist next. I've been wanting to rewatch it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

I like adee's idea. Let's all meet up at my place.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 14, 2009)

This is such a great idea...except the whole movie selection process.  

Para had a good idea with the whole contribution of favorites and the poll thingy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

I've also never seen The Machinist.

What about seeing new releases occasionally?  When Nine comes out we would all agree to see that movie during it's opening weekend.  (I'm not that interested in Nine; it's just an example.)


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

Italics said:


> This is such a great idea...except the whole movie selection process.
> 
> Para had a good idea with the whole contribution of favorites and the poll thingy.



She/he never got back on to add the poll.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2009)

I think she(?) forgot about the thread.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> She/he never got back on to add the poll.





Roy said:


> I think she(?) forgot about the thread.



 Given that the threads been open a whole...few days now - I don't think it's been abandoned.  



Para said:


> DOHOHO 2001 would indeed be an interesting discussion. M sounds good too.
> 
> *I'll probably take the most popular suggestions from this thread and make a poll, should the majority of people be in favour of this idea*.





Para said:


> Nothing wrong with the classics of course, *and if those films get enough support I'll include them in the poll*.



From what I'm reading above, and from what's in this thread so far, perhaps we haven't given enough feedback for said poll or support for the films that should be contained in it?   

Let's see what we have so far: 

A Bittersweet Life 
2001 A Space Odyssey
The Breakfast Club
Citizen Kane 
Donnie Darko
F*cking Amal
Gangs of New York 
Goodfellas 
Jacob's Ladder 
Jaws 
Lija 4-ever
M
Man on Wire
The Machinist 
Mean Creek
Memento
Mysterious Skin
Platoon
Pulp Fiction 
The Shawshank Redemption
Symmetry 
Taxi Driver

I think that's a pretty good list with some heavy hitters.  Shall we evoke/summon Para?  Or do you guys want to suggest some other method for doing this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2009)

Gangs of New York?  What a horrendous suggestion!


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2009)

I like Gangs of New York, but I saw that recently.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 14, 2009)

never seen gangs of new york but I like the idea of pulp fiction as well...maybe we should have a tarantino night as well in the future.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

I still like the indie films idea. Mainstream is crappy.


----------



## Maris (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh wow, Lukas Moodysson suggestions?


----------



## olaf (Oct 15, 2009)

Italics said:


> Let's see what we have so far:
> 
> A Bittersweet Life
> 2001 A Space Odyssey
> ...


my pick from the list

if we are voting


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

Mean Creek
Mysterious Skin


Watch those all of you


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 15, 2009)

Some suggestions

jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
jjunko
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Some suggestions
> 
> 371
> 371
> ...



 none were made in the 2000s from what I can tell


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 15, 2009)

Two were made in 99


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't see The Usual Suspects before or Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels the first time. I love those films....The two 99s films I've seen, I loved American Beauty but If I was the recommend out of the two people should see It would be 8MM. I doubt a lot of people have seen it. Nicolas Cage can be in a good film! (besides Face/Off)


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 15, 2009)

The first time I watched Usual Suspects I was 7 (it had just come out), I didn't understand a thing but yeah it's one of my favourites now.

Question: Snatch or Lock Stock?

Nic Cage takes a lot of flack, sure he makes a shitload of trash but there's some gold in that toilet bowl: stuff like, as you said,  8MM, Face Off, I'd also throw in Con Air, The Rock and Gone in 60 Seconds. Not awesome, but really fun, watchable movies.


----------



## Para (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow at the overwhelming response!

Since the majority seem in favour of doing Jaws first, I'll hold on to this list for next time:


*Spoiler*: __ 



M
2001: A Space Odyssey
Pulp Fiction
The Shawshank Redemption
Gangs of New York
Taxi Driver
Mysterious Skin
Mean Creek
The Breakfast Club
A Bittersweet Life
Man On Wire
Lilja 4-ever
Fucking ?m?l
Symmetry
Goodfellas
Memento
Donnie Darko
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Platoon
The Machinist
Jacob's Ladder
Citizen Kane
Deliverance
Apocalypse Now
American Beauty
Alien
The Usual Suspects
12 Monkeys
The Thing
This is Spinal Tap
The Terminator
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Trainspotting
Heat
Mad Max
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Leon
L.A. Confidential
Close Encounters of the Third Kind 
Carlito's Way
Rosemary's Baby
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Manhunter 
8MM
Full Metal Jacket 
The Fog
First Blood






Chee said:


> So, should we put a time limit on when you have to have Jaws rented and watched? October 25th sound good?


Sounds good! You guys pretty much did all the work for me lol...


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

big list o_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

What about the rules of movie club?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Jaws doesn't have a good re-watch value.  I could go the rest of my life without seeing it and be totally at ease.  I know what happens.  I know what sort of cheesy special effects to expect.  I can visualize the faces of minor characters.  Been there, done that.  Not a fun choice, Chee.



You have lost the right to EVER criticize me again. If you don't like Jaws, then you don't like movies, and if you don't like movies, THEN YOUR A TERRORIST!


----------



## Para (Oct 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> big list o_O


Yeah; the poll for next time is going to be fun xD



CrazyMoronX said:


> What about the rules of movie club?


"Don't order the largest size drink, you'll never finish it all"?


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about the rules of movie club?


shut up. :ho


Para said:


> Yeah; the poll for next time is going to be fun xD


So when does the poll start/close?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm quitting movie club. You people aren't nice.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

I said shut up!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm quitting movie club. You people aren't nice.



Hugs???????


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

We need to man up CMX by watching Fight Club.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

^      .


----------



## Para (Oct 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> shut up. :ho
> So when does the poll start/close?


Whenever we're done with Jaws, I guess.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm quitting movie club. You people aren't nice.






MartialHorror said:


> Hugs???????


Hugs all around!


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 15, 2009)

As an OTP pimp if there's any demand I can get Jaws up for dl.


----------



## Para (Oct 15, 2009)

Tobirama! Thank you! Your suggestions list was awesome btw; makes me want to rewatch so many classics...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2009)

How much do I have to pay to get a card for this Movie Club?


----------



## Yosha (Oct 15, 2009)

I think im just going to use megavideo for Jaws, I don't feel like renting it at all.


----------



## Maris (Oct 15, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> As an OTP pimp if there's any demand I can get Jaws up for dl.



Really? Do want Tobirama, thank you


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2009)

I still think we need to watch the Jaws sequels as well......Especially Bruno Mattei's unofficial sequel......Hmmm, think I got reviews for all of them.

Jaws: Assaulting Palestinian pilgrims
Jaws 2: Link removed
Jaws 3: Link removed
Jaws: The Revenge: this
Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws: Link removed

Strangely, despite being the best sequel, my Jaws 2 review has the least amount of hits. Jaws 5 has the most. 

One day I shall do a Jaws appreciation video review where I review them all in one vid....


----------



## Para (Oct 15, 2009)

Why don't we all watch Jaws, and then whoever wants to watch the sequels too can do so?


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I still think we need to watch the Jaws sequels as well......Especially Bruno Mattei's unofficial sequel......Hmmm, think I got reviews for all of them.
> 
> Jaws: Assaulting Palestinian pilgrims
> Jaws 2: Link removed
> ...



Ill watch Jaws 2..maybe.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

No Jaw sequels. Puhleaze.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

You don't have to watch them, its optional, thats what Para said anyway.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Good, cause I ain't gonna. Watching Jaws and that's it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2009)

Jaws sequels are hideous.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

I might watch Jaws 2. If I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

Jaws is far too old. I refuse


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Jaws is far too old. I refuse



It was made in the 70s!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> It was made in the 70s!


 i know its awful


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> i know its awful


      .


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Jeezus, I'd like to see what you say when we watch a movie made in the 30s or 40s. xD


----------



## Yosha (Oct 15, 2009)

70s put out alot of good movies and to say thats too old is 

I was planning on suggesting Nosferatu, but that would be way too old then lol


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Nosferatu is a good recommendation.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2009)

Can't watch black & whites for too long, have to take breaks in between.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2009)

I suggest we watch Zombie Flesh Eaters(AKA Zombie).


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2009)

I suggest you shut up  Zombie movies suck.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 16, 2009)

Your mother sucks.

Go watch Zombieland btw, very funny movie.

I will have Jaws up tomorrow.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 16, 2009)

Para said:


> So this is an idea that's been thrown around by some of the staff, and I want your thoughts.
> 
> The Movie Club would basically be like the Book Club in the Literature Department, only the group who signed up would pick a film or two to watch over the course of a week, fortnight, month, whatever time frame you guys would prefer basically. Then we'd discuss the film/films chosen. I'm hoping to get some classics that maybe some of us never got around to watching, some cult films some of us may not have heard of, maybe some nostalgia... I'm open to any and all of your suggestions.
> 
> Basically this is where you guys either shoot me down or throw in your opinions and suggestions. Thanks.



I want to join this...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2009)

After a few hours of sobbing last night I have decided to let bygones be bygones and rejoin the club.

The hugs didn't hurt, either.

I am waiting for a link for Jaws to download.  


The next movie should obviously be The Machinist by popular demand.


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh right, you left the club. I had forgotten about that.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just gonna invite myself in.


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

Ya got any movie suggestions?


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 16, 2009)

Joining this 

My suggestions :

A Clockwork Orange
Monster



> Jaws is far too old. I refuse



 at judging an awesome movie by the simple fact that it's "old"...Shallow ppl like you need to go watch "American Pie"


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2009)

I've always hated a ClockWork Orange. I just hate how pornographic they make the rape scenes. I know why Kubrick did it. It's just not something I like or even respect.....

Odd, coming from me(who loves a good splatterfest).

In fact, the only Kubrick movie I really like is "The Shining". Havent seen Paths of Glory, Sparticus or Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2009)

This might work out well. The selection process needs to be refined though, so far all we have is just one big list of popular movies that most of us have probably seen. I don't see how a poll would work very well either, as people aren't likely to vote for films they've never seen or heard of before.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 16, 2009)

eyes wide shot is such an overrated movie imo, I watch it everytime and at the end I am always like "ok".


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I've always hated a ClockWork Orange. I just hate how pornographic they make the rape scenes. I know why Kubrick did it. It's just not something I like or even respect.....
> 
> Odd, coming from me(who loves a good splatterfest).
> 
> In fact, the only Kubrick movie I really like is "The Shining". Havent seen Paths of Glory, Sparticus or Eyes Wide Shut.


Dr. Strangelove? My favourite Kubrick film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Dr. Strangelove? My favourite Kubrick film.



Oh yeah, havent seen that either.

If you guys make me watch a Kubrick movie, then I demand we watch a Mario Bava film.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 17, 2009)

_Antichrist_ by Lars Von Trier.
(Not for the faint of heart, though)


He's also the one who directed _Dancer in Dark_.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 17, 2009)

Folks,

regular

Enjoy


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Tobi.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

DeLarge said:


> at judging an awesome movie by the simple fact that it's "old"...Shallow ppl like you need to go watch "American Pie"



This post was yesterday, its far too old for me to care


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2009)

lol, Bateman, I'm totally reping you.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 17, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> eyes wide shot is such an overrated movie imo, I watch it everytime and at the end I am always like "ok".



Ah, I didn't know it was famous. I thought it was underrated. I enjoy it every time I see it though. Like all Kubrick's films, it's a work of art but the amount of symbols and metaphors in this one, while still being wide open (pun accidental) to interpretation, makes it particularly interesting. 

_Full Metal Jacket_, _Barry Lyndon_ and _Lolita_ deserve mentions as well. 

Ah to hell with it, everything he's done deserves a mention. Love Kubrick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Folks,
> 
> [Post]
> 
> Enjoy



Er, wont let me enter.


----------



## olaf (Oct 19, 2009)

eww magaupload. I'll go and find myself RS links


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2009)

I think we all need to watch THIS MOVIE!!!!!!!! *wets pants in fear*, and Im not talking about my review either....I speak of the actual movie. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeeCaWhvPMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2009)

Got Jaws in Netflix, gonna watch it soon .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Got Jaws in Netflix, gonna watch it soon .


 Success, guys, she fell for it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2009)

Anything bad said about Jaws will result in sodomy for the offender.


----------



## Roy (Oct 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Success, guys, she fell for it.



It was a trap?


----------



## Yosha (Oct 20, 2009)

horsdhaleine said:


> _Antichrist_ by Lars Von Trier.
> (Not for the faint of heart, though)
> 
> 
> He's also the one who directed _Dancer in Dark_.


Im going to pass most definatley on this one.


Azhra said:


> Ah, I didn't know it was famous. I thought it was underrated. I enjoy it every time I see it though. Like all Kubrick's films, it's a work of art but the amount of symbols and metaphors in this one, while still being wide open (pun accidental) to interpretation, makes it particularly interesting.
> 
> _Full Metal Jacket_, _Barry Lyndon_ and _Lolita_ deserve mentions as well.
> 
> Ah to hell with it, everything he's done deserves a mention. Love Kubrick.


Seeing as how it was a Kidman-Cruise movie, it got alot of attention. So no it is not underrated at all...I hated Kubricks interpretation of A Clockwork Orange, compared to the book it is medioacre.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 21, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Im going to pass most definatley on this one.
> 
> Seeing as how it was a Kidman-Cruise movie, it got alot of attention. So no it is not underrated at all...*I hated Kubricks interpretation of A Clockwork Orange, compared to the book it is medioacre.*



I find that very hard to believe. I didn't really like the ideas in that film either (whether they were Kubrick's or Burgess' is besides the point), but it was awesomely executed in a genuine sense of the word.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 21, 2009)

It was executed in the geniune sense of the word? Have you read the book? The movie has no moral progression as Alex never changes his ways, unlike burgess intended.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the next movie we watch should be Delgo.  Really an excellent film with terrific voice acting; on the verge of becoming the next great cult classic.


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2009)

Where's my gun? I need to shoot Rukia.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> It was executed in the geniune sense of the word? Have you read the book? The movie has no moral progression as Alex never changes his ways, unlike burgess intended.


I haven't read the book, but even I know that Kubrick took the character down a different path. My point is that why should this make the film mediocre compared to the book? The character in the movie made me uncomfortable. But the film is brilliantly made, and that is indisputable as far as I'm concerned. 

By the way, I was trying to say that it was genuinely awesome not that it followed the book closely.

So when do we have to have watched Jaws by, in this movie club?


----------



## Chee (Oct 22, 2009)

I think it was October 24th, Para said it was fine.


----------



## Para (Oct 23, 2009)

I thought it was the 25th. Sorry I've been all over the place; it was my birthday and other drama lol 

I'll update the OP. Should we have a new thread for Jaws discussion? Maybe with a poll for the next film to watch?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 23, 2009)

Para said:


> I thought it was the 25th. Sorry I've been all over the place; it was my birthday and other drama lol
> 
> I'll update the OP. Should we have a new thread for Jaws discussion? Maybe with a poll for the next film to watch?



*I'm afraid I can't participate in the discussion of Jaws, but I do agree with the idea of adding a poll for the next movie discussion. The next movie is decided by popular opinion, right? My choices are as follows: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Stranger Than Fiction, Memento, Lost in Translation, In Bruges.

More recent gems. Easy to locate, very watchable.*


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2009)

We can discuss here.

My vote for the next movie is still "Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws". To understand the essence of good movies, you need to explore the bad.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 26, 2009)

I nominate "Requiem For A Dream " for next movie...

Also be more active ppl !!! We have to make this work


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

I have never seen Requiem for a Dream so I vote for that.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 26, 2009)

Invite all your fellow ppl to the movie club , we need more ppl !!!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 26, 2009)

I actually have no desire to see Requiem for a Dream but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2009)

So......did everyone watch Jaws?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2009)

I forgot to watch it, but I loved that part at the end when they blew him up with an oxygen tank.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 26, 2009)

As claymation goes, Jaws simply cannot be beat.


----------



## Chee (Oct 26, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forgot to watch it, but I loved that part at the end when they blew him up with an oxygen tank.



It is the best part.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 26, 2009)

Psssshhh the best part without a doubt is the

"We're gonna need a bigger boat." Scene. One of the most memorable scenes of all time. 

I really enjoyed Jaws and bought the 25th Anniversary at FYE (so deliciously low prices). Seeing the three main guys working together with the score in the background while they attempted to capture a monster of a great white was simply a joy to watch.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2009)

DeLarge said:


> I nominate "Requiem For A Dream " for next movie...



Second this. Requiem for a Dream is a hundred times more awesome than Trainspotting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2009)

My favorite shot has to be when you see the boat leaving, framed in the skeletal jaw of a shark.

Pretensiously awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, pretention is awesome! 

I also enjoy this movie for making me not ever want to swim in the ocean ever again. Although other sea creature movies have scared me away more (particularly ones about squids and giant turtles).


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2009)

I've never swam in the ocean. I've stood in it, just to feel the waves, but no deeper than that.


----------



## LuCas (Oct 27, 2009)

Iono where to post this and making a thread of it feels like it'll get locked so w/e:
I need some funny movies to watch cause I needa laugh, I already watched:

Zombieland
Shaolin soccer
Kung fu hustle
Shaun of the dead
The ugly truth
27 dresses
Rush hour 1-2-3
Pineapple express
Whatever had jackie chan in it

thanks


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 27, 2009)

Go see Hangover, Step Brothers, and Knocked Up (The last two being arguably the best of Ferrell and Rogen comedies).


----------



## LuCas (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh yeah I saw hangover.
I will dl step brothers and knocked up
thx


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey gang, I've been trying to keep up with you guys, but watching so many movies in one sitting is boring.



Chee said:


> I've never swam in the ocean. I've stood in it, just to feel the waves, but no deeper than that.



You don't know what you're missing


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> I've never swam in the ocean. I've stood in it, just to feel the waves, but no deeper than that.


You live in Arizona right?



Mider T said:


> You don't know what you're missing



This


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd rather not be that far in the ocean...


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea, I live in Arizona. But I have visited California. 

Arizona sucks balls. Desert. Desert. Desert.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2009)

Arizona is awesome! There is desert, desert and......more desert. Awesome!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah man be happy that you all have a California Pizza Kitchen, I am limited to only their frozen products.


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

What's California Pizza Kitchen?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

I swammed in the ocean and seen a shark in it. 

Luckily it was one of those small, worthless sharks. The worst part was the sand in my ass and the seaweed.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I live in Arizona. But I have visited California.
> 
> Arizona sucks balls. Desert. Desert. Desert.



Lol

Do you live in a town like Napoleon Dynamite?


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Lol
> 
> Do you live in a town like Napoleon Dynamite?



I do actually. 

Lots of farms around me.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I live in Arizona. But I have visited California.
> 
> Arizona sucks balls. Desert. Desert. Desert.


Go visit again. 

Isn't Cali also some type of Desert? 



Chee said:


> What's California Pizza Kitchen?


A restaurant, they serve some awesome stuff, like Pizza. xD



Chee said:


> I do actually.
> 
> Lots of farms around me.


Are you a farmer?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

They have a couple of those Pizza Kitchens around here; I assume they are so overpriced I'd punch a baby in the nuts so I've never went.


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

I went to LA during the summer. California is kinda deserty near the Arizona border, but the closer you get to the LA area the more it becomes foresty.

Nope, not a farmer. The area I live in is slowly becoming developed with houses and businesses. Lately the farms have been going under.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They have a couple of those Pizza Kitchens around here; I assume they are so overpriced I'd punch a baby in the nuts so I've never went.


lol

Its not THAT bad.



Chee said:


> I went to LA during the summer. California is kinda deserty near the Arizona border, but the closer you get to the LA area the more it becomes foresty.
> 
> Nope, not a farmer. The area I live in is slowly becoming developed with houses and businesses. Lately the farms have been going under.


Did you visit any landmarks? I remember you saying you went to visit a school, right?

It was a joke, Chee. I know you're not a farmer xD.


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Umm...I visited Santa Monica beach and Venice Beach. Saw the Hollywood sign from a-far...and the Walk of Fame thing as well. 

Yea, visited LA Film School.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

I bet you saw more hobo's than you expected.  Did you pass by Downtown?


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

I think so. I saw a couple of hobos.

Most exciting thing was taking a picture with Batman and Joker.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Did Batman come save you from the grip of Jokers wrath?


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Naw, they both posed for a photo which now I have framed in my room.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol. I think Ive seen that photo . Didn't you have it as your sig for a while?


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Yup. 

Now, I'd like to have one with a Dexter look-alike. 

My obessions are nuts.


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2009)

Why take one with a look-alike when you can go find the real one? 

u iz a nerd.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> I've never swam in the ocean. I've stood in it, just to feel the waves, but no deeper than that.





IsoloKiro said:


> I'd rather not be that far in the ocean...



You don't have to be very far into the water at all.  Seriously, in Florida they sometimes come right up near the shore.  

Chee, would you say that you were knee deep? 



MartialHorror said:


> Arizona is awesome! T*here is desert, desert and......more desert. Awesome!*



Desert is awesome...maybe we should watch Dune next


----------



## Chee (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea. Fookin' salt water made my pants itchy though. And I went to a fancy restaurant right after. 



Roy said:


> Why take one with a look-alike when you can go find the real one?
> 
> u iz a nerd.



Great idea. Michael C. Hall here I cum come!


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 28, 2009)

Itchy pants 

Well, all I was going to say is that, depending upon how fast the beach tapers off, they get pretty close.  I've seen them about 15 - 20 feet away before no problem.  

And we need to get you to CPK...it's good stuff.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2009)

CPK            ?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> CPK ?



California Pizza Kitchen.  Oh my god... they have this amazing drink.  It's basically cherry lemonade.

I just downloaded Moon.  Have any of you guys seen it yet?  I've heard nothing but good things.

I'm also in the middle of watching a Japanese film that just came out on DVD over there called Goemon.  It's jam-packed with CGI, kinda like Speed Racer.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I also heard that Moon was very good. I'll probably check it out this weekend or so.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2009)

Yea, I saw Moon in theatres. It was great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> lol
> 
> Its not THAT bad.
> 
> ...


 Well, maybe I'll go; I'm going to be taking me a couple babies along just in case though. A couple of babies with HUGE nuts to punch.

What and when is the next movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2009)

lol, did we even see the first?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

We all watched Jaws I though.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah we briefly discussed it for a couple of posts. Has anyone seen The Maltese Falcon? We're going over Film Noir in film class so I've been really getting into those types of movies. Chinatown of course is pure greatness. I'm also looking forward to seeing Double Indemnity.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2009)

I've seen about five minutes of The Maltese Falcon, but turned it off. Wasn't in the mood for film noir.


----------



## DeLarge (Nov 2, 2009)

Let's watch Requiem For A Dream...It was a long time since i;ve seen that movie...


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, its been a while since I saw that one.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2009)

Swallows and Amazons


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

What happened to the Machinist?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this club still a club or are we still discussing Californian Pizza Kitchens and ocean swimming?

We should watch a movie soon, watched Jaws and Jaws 3, the latter was horrible.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

Are we going to vote this time?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

Nah, someone will make a suggestion, then people will be like "oh yeah that sounds cool" and the rest of us will suck it up or GTFO.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hehe.. 

There should have been a system decided by now if not at the start by whoever wanted to make this Movie Club of selecting a film (rotate through the members?) and when the discussion should start and finish. Might be an idea to organise a time when many members would watch it simultaneously.


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I vote for Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Is this club still a club or are we still discussing Californian Pizza Kitchens and ocean swimming?
> 
> We should watch a movie soon, watched Jaws and Jaws 3, the latter was horrible.



Always liked Jaws 3. It's not good. In fact, I like it more in parts than as a whole. It's actually a very claustrophobic movie, which is what freaks me out. But the budget restraints kill it at times. That, and the boring characters....Jaws 2 is usually considered to be the best sequel. 4 is the worst.

Hmmm....I vote the original "The Haunting". It's supposed to be good and I need to see it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Well, I vote for Requiem for a Dream.



Second film I'll be missing out on I see


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2009)

> Well, I vote for Requiem for a Dream.



Still haven't watched it myself either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

I vote for the Machinist and my vote counts as 100 votes.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 2, 2009)

I nominate the Princess Bride. As thus, c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker insta-wins!


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

If we do comedy it should obviously be Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2009)

Evil Dead Three: Army of Darkness - the director's cut.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 2, 2009)

At this rate it will be months before we all actually watch the same movie. Based off what everyone has suggested, Requiem for a Dream seems to be the most popular so why don't we watch it within the next 3 or 4 days instead of throwing out movie titles for two weeks in a row?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2009)

Let's just make a list of what every person wants, and do one at a time?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, I personally nominate Moon. Others I've seen in the thread:

The Princess Bride
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Memento


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> O
> Monty Python and the Holy Grail



I'd watch this If I so wanna not laugh for an hour


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2009)

^lol         .


----------



## DeLarge (Nov 6, 2009)

Para you should take this more seriously  More ppl would join the fun if you would...We need a vote on our next movie,more ppl and our very own thread for discussing recently watched movies...

That said i vote Requiem For A Dream


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

I have the Machinist downloaded and I'm gonna watch that. You people.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2009)

The Machinist is pretty decent (especially if you like to see Batman's rib cage ), but Requiem for a Dream >>> The Machinist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't remember if I ever saw that. Maybe I'll watch that next time.


----------



## Para (Nov 11, 2009)

DeLarge said:


> Para you should take this more seriously  More ppl would join the fun if you would...We need a vote on our next movie,more ppl and our very own thread for discussing recently watched movies...
> 
> That said i vote Requiem For A Dream



Sorry man; I actually stepped down from modship for a while and totally forgot to pick this back up. I'll get a poll up to decide the next movie soon >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

So I watched the Machinist last night. It was pretty good, kind of strange. It wasn't as mysterious and hard to piece together like it was trying to be, I don't think, but it had its charms.

The way Trevor fell apart throughout the movie, mentally, was pretty well-done though. You didn't see some of the things coming. It wasn't what I was expecting out of this movie (I actually don't know what I was expecting). Seeing Bale that thin was crazy as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 17, 2009)

So is this dead on arrival or what?


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 17, 2009)

Someone hijack this thing and make it work.  Make a list and use a random number generator, or pick people given to a genre to present movies we can choose from, or let's take turns picking a movie in order of posts...

LET'S  JUST  DO  SOMETHING 

​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2009)

Too bad you monsters didn't watch the Machinist as we agreed upon early on. 

I watched it, it was great. The guy had toes for fingers!


----------



## Para (Nov 17, 2009)

Chucked a poll up >_> I think I've got everything; I used a list made earlier in this thread.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 17, 2009)

Just finished Moon. Sam Rockwell put in a great deal of effort in his performance and it undeniably shows. Wish there was a little more at the end concerning 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The other Sam that made it back to Earth


 This is definitely in my top ten for 2009 along with movies such as District 9, Star Trek, and Harry Potter VI.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 17, 2009)

Wait - you forgot Tony Takitani... maybe next time.  

I'm voting for Man on Wire.  It's an amazing true story, and would be great for conversation.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

This movie club is too disorganised, I vote for a new harsher president who'll bring change.


----------



## Para (Nov 17, 2009)

lol... or you could see this as just a fun little thing to do in our spare time and vote in the poll.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

I voted for one movie and one movie only. I will not tell you which movie I voted for, nor will the movie I voted for be chosen for Dec. I will not watch any other movie and I will only pretend to watch anything that is picked other than my own choice of movie. I will then call the movie choice utter crap because it was not the movie I wanted.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I did it wrong, ignore me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I voted for one movie and one movie only. I will not tell you which movie I voted for*, nor will the movie I voted for be chosen for Dec. I will not watch any other movie and I will only pretend to watch anything that is picked other than my own choice of movie. I will then call the movie choice utter crap because it was not the movie I wanted.



*View Poll Results*

As a protest to the idea of making a great big fecking poll to decide which movie the club shall watch, I will only nominate and vote for the worst of them all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

I will still not openly admit which movie I voted for. The poll results could be modified by a staff member who modifies things, commonly known as a moderator, or mod for short.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2009)

I think The Lovely Bones should be the choice for December.


----------



## LuCas (Nov 21, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream  looks pretty good, it has the most votes so far. I was looking for good movies to watch and I came here with an empty mind.

Thanks. Ill vote uhh, pulp fiction since I heard its a lot of of people's favorite movie and Im gonna watch that.

Sorry I have an empty mind of movies right now


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2009)

No love for Leon?


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2009)

I just watched Requiem for a Dream a couple of days ago, so I'm ready to discuss that one at any time.


----------



## Para (Nov 23, 2009)

I voted for the five I feel like watching again the most. We'll probably end up getting to choose between the top 3 voted options and discuss either one or all three if you're feeling adventurous...

... Requiem for a Dream... good film but so depressing


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 23, 2009)

You all better choose sometime I like or there will be problems


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption?  Gag.  Thanks a lot assholes.  People in my age bracket have seen that movie a thousand times.  Way to give us something to look forward to.


----------



## Para (Nov 28, 2009)

The top three so far are Shawshank, Requiem for a Dream and Fear & Loathing. You can pick any or all of the top choices (I might even go with top ten for variety's sake ) when this thread is closed on the 1st.


----------



## Lovewitches (Nov 29, 2009)

A whole lot of those movies are really good ones.

So it was really hard to pick the top 5, but somehow I managed to do it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2009)

Ugh. Everyone has seen Shawshank.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 29, 2009)

Lots of clubs starting up this year  .

I'll join, but it'll be tricky getting all the movies


----------



## Para (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh and I might put up some christmasy movies as options near the end of December (Home Alone, Gremlins, Die Hard, Nightmare Before Christmas, etc)


----------



## Mαri (Nov 29, 2009)

:ho Home Alone .


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2009)

A Christmas Story.

You'll shoot your eye out kid.


----------



## Lovewitches (Nov 29, 2009)

Hm, one of the original Christmas Story is pretty good. The one in black and white.


----------



## DeLarge (Nov 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> No love for Leon?



I love Leon , but i voted for Requiem


----------



## Para (Nov 30, 2009)

You could've voted multiple options.

Also don't worry; the ones we don't watch will just be reused in next month's poll.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you not considering other methods of running the movie club? I'll be frank, I don't like this idea of having a poll at all. It's apparently just a list of a few people's favourite movies, which is already a limited subset to start with. They're all fairly popular movies such that most of us will have already seen most of them... 

The main problem is the poll itself - the upcoming movie to watch shouldn't be a popularity contest.. it's an inherently flawed idea. People are only going to vote for movies they've either already seen or have heard of, so the less popular ones won't get a chance. Which goes against the point of having the club in the first place.



			
				OP said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get some classics that maybe some of us never got around to watching, some cult films some of us may not have heard of, maybe some nostalgia...



You already had the right idea IMO, just take the Lit. Dept's format and give it a go. Get a confirmed list of members, select one at random and let them 'host' the thread for the movie they recommend. That could maybe be improved at some stage, but it's a proper starting point at least.


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree with Eric. It's not really working out this way.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 30, 2009)

Phew. 

Didn't want to be the only dissenter in the land. Wouldn't be the first time either.


----------



## Para (Nov 30, 2009)

The current format took suggestions from everyone who posted, and then I put up the poll to see what films they wanted to watch and discuss in the club. I'm all for revision of the concept and everything (this is still in the experimental stage, after all) but there was nothing stopping you guys from actually suggesting these ideas - and films - from the beginning. I mean this thread itself was originally intended to be for collecting ideas from the community on how to run this, but you guys picked it up and ran with it, so I thought that generally the section was happy with how it was going. If not then of course we can go over the concept again and revise how we're going to go about it.

Let's go with the results of the majority vote for December. Then to kick off the new year, we can have a discussion on whether we want to have a closed-off, sign-up type of community that picks a film once a fortnight/month in rotation, or have a general community effort that runs the risk of winding up discussing more mainstream/popular titles. Is that fair enough?


----------



## Chee (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea, let's do that Para. Finish up December with the old system and for 2010 let's use the literature section's format.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 30, 2009)

Para said:


> The current format took suggestions from everyone who posted, and then I put up the poll to see what films they wanted to watch and discuss in the club. I'm all for revision of the concept and everything (this is still in the experimental stage, after all) but there was nothing stopping you guys from actually suggesting these ideas - and films - from the beginning. I mean this thread itself was originally intended to be for collecting ideas from the community on how to run this, but you guys picked it up and ran with it, so I thought that generally the section was happy with how it was going. If not then of course we can go over the concept again and revise how we're going to go about it.
> 
> Let's go with the results of the majority vote for December. *Then to kick off the new year, we can have a discussion* on whether we want to have a closed-off, sign-up type of community that picks a film once a fortnight/month in rotation, or have a general community effort that runs the risk of winding up discussing more mainstream/popular titles. Is that fair enough?



Fair do's. I realise that you were expecting feedback, but it's difficult for us to gauge what the majority / Theatre regulars are in favour of, when there is no encouragement to discuss, which is why we should have that discussion.. Otherwise it'd be me on my lonesome having a moan when everyone else is fine with how it is. I'm hopeful that most people would prefer the more traditional format as it's clearly advantageous.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn.  I wanted to watch Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.  I haven't seen that in ages.  It was going to be fun to discuss the Tobey Maguire cameo.


----------



## Para (Nov 30, 2009)

^ it's still in the top three so it's going to be an option for December's movies.

I'll make the new thread when I get up, since it's like 4am for me right now


----------



## Lovewitches (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh para, you should sleep earlier. No good to stay up late while sick 

I like the mix of movies, cant wait until we actually pick one to watch and discuss.


----------

